# wacom cintiq 12wx.... anyone use one?



## jmskitten04 (Dec 7, 2011)

hey im gttin a cintiq 12wx. anyone use one? if so what are bugs/fixes/etc about them..l please help.


----------



## HuskyWusky (Dec 7, 2011)

See the manufacturer's website... usually they have those items listed


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2011)

Help on what exactly? Just general bugs doesn't help YOUR problem now does it?


----------



## jmskitten04 (Dec 7, 2011)

lol i wanted to know from others experience
ive read what the site said.. i just wanted to know if any of those issues were significant or just small glitches


----------



## GingerM (Dec 7, 2011)

I so badly want a 21-in. Cintiq  I just can't justify a peripheral that costs 3 x what my computer cost, though.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Dec 7, 2011)

haahaa.. ya thats why were getting the 12wx lol


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 8, 2011)

Used to use the 12wx in class. It's pretty nice, though the big power cord can get pretty cumbersome, and working on a 12-in screen can put some strain on the eyes. Expect to be doing a ton of scrolling/zooming too, especially if you work with large canvases.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2011)

If you're really serious about drawing, get the 21" or larger.

They're not really lap devices or portable. The screen being that small makes it an excellent overpriced sketchbook because it has all the pressure sensitivity expected from an intuos - but the screen real estate makes it a pain. At least with a tablet you can map it to a large or small monitor.

They can also get rather hot.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Dec 9, 2011)

ok thnx. unfortunately we cant afford the 21" but im still getting the 12"  and it doesnt get as hot as my laptop.. i have burn marks from my laptop... so as long as it aint that hot ill b fine


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 9, 2011)

Well good luck with that because both models of Cintiqs can be picky about your graphics card and can affect performance. But you've already convinced yourself and went out and bought the small one anyways. I mean this especially if you're using this with a laptop.


----------



## Riley (Dec 9, 2011)

Invest in a screen protector.  Even if you can live with the fact that you'll get some small scratches based on regular use, they can get the stylus to skip around when you hit them and mess up a line if you're trying to make it nice and smooth.

Definitely play around with the mapping for the buttons and touch sliders.  There are some really useful things you can get them to do.

Be aware that some art programs don't like the Cintiq.  OpenCanvas refuses to recognize it, and Gimp likes to get confused about the sensitivity sometimes, or at least 2.4 did.  I can't speak for any of the other non-Adobe products.

Try to keep the screen clean.  That's probably a given, but you'll be rubbing your hand/arm all over it and it's going to get pretty smudged, which can affect how easily the stylus moves around it.  Also, the salt from sweat can help cause scratches.

And just generally treat it like any other thousand-dollar piece of technology, I guess.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Dec 9, 2011)

ill be using it on a mac mini
and ill be using parrells with sai and ill be using photoshop 
 
my hubby bought it for me


----------

